# treatment for wooden stables



## salthebal (22 July 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have a yard with 18 wooden stables (now 7 years old).  Although the wood is tanalised to protect against rot etc. it could do with smartening up.  Can anyone suggest a wood stain product that would be suitable and non-toxic ?  I can't find anything in my local, well known, DIY store !  Thank you.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (22 July 2009)

I'm on a yard with 18 stables also, it's diy &amp; most of us all help to do maintenance etc around the yard. It helps to keep the livery bills down.

I've treated our stables &amp; I used some wood treatment from Wickes.
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Shed-and-Fence-Timbercare/invt/170656
It comes in several colours, but to be honest it's probably best to get the darkest colour so it covers whatever was on your timber before. It is water based so brushes &amp; yourself are easy to clean, it goes on easily &amp; quickly &amp; looks really good &amp; freshens up tired looking buildings. Buy a couple of tubs &amp; you may find that will be enough to do the job. Although it say's for use on sawn timber it actually goes on easily on planned wood &amp; covers well but wait till you've got good weather. Due to it being water based the woodwork must be dry &amp; with no threat of rain for several hours after its been applied otherwise it could be affected.

Good Luck


----------



## Maesfen (22 July 2009)

You can't beat good old creosote and I'm afraid, personally, I think the coloured finishes look hideous, sorry!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (22 July 2009)

Unfortunately 'Good Old Creosote' is difficult to get hold of &amp; I think now even illegal to sell.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (22 July 2009)

The Creosote substitute from Wickes is very good, I have just done my manege fence in it and have done some stables with it in the past.


----------



## christi (22 July 2009)

i used Cuprinol 5 Year Ducksback ( Harvest Brown colour )
 very very easy and quick to put on.
http://www.cuprinol.co.uk/products/ducksback_overview.jsp


----------



## Gnasher (13 February 2013)

I've found these animal safe water based products. 

I'm planning on using these for the stables.
https://www.protekwoodstain.co.uk/stable-coat

...and these for the jumps.  Thinking I might be able to just get sample pots in various colours 

https://www.protekwoodstain.co.uk/products/wood-stain


----------



## LynH (13 February 2013)

Most of the stable companies use Protek Stable Coat when they originally treat them unless they are tanalised. They recommend you retreat every 3 years.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 February 2013)

Ok general public can't buy creosote but agric holdings/farms and fencing contractors still can, so if you know anyone....

However I would really strongly recommend Osmo country colour for stables painting - it is linseed oil based so very flexible in cold/ hot weather cycles and safe for animals. Forget the DIY stores wood stains, they have very little actual paint solids in them and therefore you have to do loads of coats. The country colour has a really high percentage of paint solids which means you can do one or max 2 coats and it will both look the colour you painted it when it dries (!!!) and also last and be waterproof. It is expensive per tin but it absolutely doesn't work out more expensive and is so much less work.

Can you tell I am speaking from bitter experience of cr&@ppy garden type wood stains!!!

Heres the effect you get - our stables


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 June 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Ok general public can't buy creosote but agric holdings/farms and fencing contractors still can, 

Just come from B&Q and they were selling creosote. Might be an environmentally acceptable type but definitely creosote.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 June 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:





lachlanandmarcus said:



			Ok general public can't buy creosote but agric holdings/farms and fencing contractors still can, 

Just come from B&Q and they were selling creosote. Might be an environmentally acceptable type but definitely creosote.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it wasnt creocote? They're def banned from selling the real thing from the general public. There's no such thing as environmentally acceptable creosote, if it is, it isn't creosote, it's the nastiness that makes it so effective...;-)))
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Honey08 (18 June 2013)

I've not been able to find creosote anywhere.  Our agricultural store said they can't get it.  Most places now sell creocote which is an immitation and not as good.  I use this and add oil from our garage (which is not legal ether but makes it more waterproof).


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 June 2013)

Wickes Creosote substitute, mixed 75% with 25% used engine oil. Comes in a 25 or 20 litre drum.
Works for me & mine get done every 2 - 4 years.
Oldest is a 1976, then a 1986 3-block & a 1996 block - all still sound & in use 

I use the same on the fencing too, bit like the Forth bridge, but every 3 years it gets done


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 June 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:





Crugeran Celt said:



			Are you sure it wasnt creocote? They're def banned from selling the real thing from the general public. There's no such thing as environmentally acceptable creosote, if it is, it isn't creosote, it's the nastiness that makes it so effective...;-)))
		
Click to expand...

Could have been just caught sight of it at the bottom of the shelf as we were looking at alternatives for our stables. We only want a clear finish to protect them but that doesn't seem to be available, lots of different coloured ones.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## WelshD (18 June 2013)

Some of the clear products you get for brickwork are fine to use on wood too


----------



## Cyberchick (18 June 2013)

I am currently in the process of doing this at work. I have the original creosote that we bought from Ernest Doe. They sell it to trade which i'm not but I am in there a lot. 
 I have recently done my own stables with the fake creosote which is called Creoseal or something. Its not to bad and did a pretty good job and its not half as stinky!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 June 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:





lachlanandmarcus said:



			Could have been just caught sight of it at the bottom of the shelf as we were looking at alternatives for our stables. We only want a clear finish to protect them but that doesn't seem to be available, lots of different coloured ones.
		
Click to expand...

Osmo do a good one, try agwoodcare online.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstar (18 June 2013)

Mrs_Wishkabibble said:



			The Creosote substitute from Wickes is very good, I have just done my manege fence in it and have done some stables with it in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I think they call it creocote dont they I added ebony wood dye to mine the colour stayed much longer but did not have that nasty false look you get it wood preservative .
You need to use the same  amount of dye per bucket or esle you get different shades.
Nasty Job though.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (18 June 2013)

I use creocote smells like creosote but without the harmful nasties that were probably toxic. I buy it from our local agricultural merchants. The company who erected my stables commented on what a great colour and finish it was.


----------



## Honey08 (9 July 2016)

Honey08 said:



			I've not been able to find creosote anywhere.  Our agricultural store said they can't get it.  Most places now sell creocote which is an immitation and not as good.  I use this and add oil from our garage (which is not legal ether but makes it more waterproof).
		
Click to expand...

I know this is a ghost thread revived by someone going on about artificial grass, but wanted to update that my other local agricultural shop does sell real creosote, not the rubbish creocote I'd been using.  It's so much better, you can see the rain running off it, and it lasts much longer (on the stables) than the creocote.


----------

